# Erfahrungen zum Thema Fischturm / Fischsäule



## RobDust (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollt mich mal umhören welche praktischen Erfahrungen Ihr mit dem Thema Fischturm Bzw. Säule gemacht habe. Sieht auf den Bildern erst mal ganz nett aus.... aber was ist mit dreck? Winter .. etc..? Einfach mal so eingeworfen? Hat jemand tatsächlich so ein Teil und schwimmen die Liebsten da rein?

Grüße 

Ps: wer damit nichts anfangen kann, einfach mal in die Google Bilder Suche eingeben


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2018)

Moin moin,
ja, sie schwimmen rein. So kann ich meine Kois vermessen. Das Becken ist bei mir 60cm lang.

Das Glas muß regelmäßig von Algen befreit werden. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit vielleicht einmal in 4 Wochen. Wenn es kühler ist, so ab Oktober, meist nicht mehr bis zum Winter.
Ja, im Winter muß das natürlich raus. Wasser friert bei ca 0°C in Mitteleuropa. Ich lasse meins bis zum Abdecken des Teiches stehen.


----------



## RobDust (19. Juni 2018)

Hört sich ja erst mal gar nicht sooooo schlecht An  steht das bei dir irgendwie auf nem Metal - Gestell oder sowas? Magst du paar Bilder posten?


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juni 2018)

guck mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fische-im-aussichtsturm.22015/


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/der-aussichtsturm.17173/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/projekt-2010-unser-teich.22603/page-2

ich glaube, davon gab es hier noch mehr. einfach mal die Suche durchstöbern.

lg Ina


----------



## Phiobus (20. Juni 2018)

Ich habe einfach eine große runde Bodenvase auf den Kopf gestellt.
Kann mir so, falsch mal äußere Erkrankungen auftauchen sollten, die Fische schön wie unter 'nem Vergrößerungsglas anschauen. Sie nutzen es besonders gern in den Übergangszeiten wenn die Sonne das Wasser im Glas schneller erwärmt als den Teich. Oft sind sie auch nachts im Turm, scheinen wohl ein astronomisches Faible zu haben, die kleinen Racker. Die Angaben von Teichinteressent kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## center (20. Juni 2018)

Ich hab ein 30 cm x 1m hohe Säule von hier: https://www.plexiglas-shop.com/DE/de/category.htm?$category=5tvmaegd8pg

die steckt in einem glaube 300er KG Rohr (schwarz lackiert), passt perfekt in die Muffenseite. Das Rohr steckt einbetoniert in einem Mauerkübel.

Im Winter kommt nur die Säule raus. Rest bleibt drin.

Wenn die Sonne früh aufgeht und die Sonne auf die Säule scheint, ist in der Säule mehr Fisch als Wasser.

Säubern zwischen 2-4 Wochen. 
Ich suche dazu noch eine 30cm Rundbürste die ich mit einem Akkuschrauber betreiben kann.

Ich find das Ding toll. Man sieht die Fische viel besser, als nur von oben.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir einen Sonnenbarsch dazu gekauft. Der wollte die Säule für sich allein und hat eifrig alle anderen versucht aus der Säule zu treiben.
ca. 3 Monate hat er durchgehalten, dann hat er es aufgegeben. War immer ein lustiges Schauspiel.

Bilder hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...n-euren-teichen-aus.48723/page-11#post-573313


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Juni 2018)

auf unserer Seite findest Du auch reichlich Bilder und Beschreibungen.
Im Spätherbst nehmen wir den Fischturm natürlich raus!
Unsere Fische und __ Frösche sind sehr neugierig und stehen regelmäßig abends im 'fish-tower'.


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo

Ist auf jeden Fall keine Billige Version seine Fische mal von der Seite zu sehn ......


----------



## senator20_2000 (20. Juni 2018)

Moin! also ich würde nicht mehr darauf verzichten wollen, erst hatte ich ein 90L Eckaquarium drin was aber nach nur ein paar monaten zuklein war (die Kois konnten kaum noch wenden). Seit 2 Jahren hab ich nun ein etwas Größeres Aquarium 1,70m x 0,5m x 0,5m , und ehrlich gesagt ich such schon nach einem Aquarium in die richtiung 1m Höhe 
Naja Reinigen muss ich meins 1x die Woche aber mit nem ordentlichen Scheibenmagnet geht das fix, etwa 10 min....
Ich selbst würd Glas immer bevorzugen, weil es einfach kratzresistenter ist. Somit kann ich nen Scheibenmagnet nutzen und brauch das Aquarium nur 1x im Jahr Rein und Raus heben. Einzigst die "Last" muss man beachten, ich hab meins mittels S-Hacken am Rand eingehakt und vorn mit KG Rohren abgestützt. Bei mir sinds ja knapp ne halbe Tonne die gehalten werden wollen. Die erst verwendeten 50er KG Rohre hat es mit der Zeit einfach zusammengedrückt, jetzt hab ich 75er das Hält....
Die Luft bekomm ich mittels eines Staubsaugers aus dem Aquarium, da hab ich mir eine verlängerung und verkleinerung (somit saug ich effektiv nur mit einem 4mm Schlauch) gebastelt , am ende ein Schwimmer aus Syrodur und fertig lala5
Achso was noch zubeachten wäre, für __ Frösche sind die Dinger leider ne Todesfalle 
Ich häng mal noch ein Paar Videos von meinem Teich an.












Im übrigen bin ich, im Rahmen einer Teichreinigung, auch mal durch das Aquarium geschwommen das musste mal sein


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich einen Frosch oder Kröte drin habe, klopfe ich oberhalb mit dem Kescher an. Dann tauchen sie ab.


----------



## Ogheinz (21. Juni 2018)

center schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 30 cm x 1m hohe Säule von hier: https://www.plexiglas-shop.com/DE/de/category.htm?$category=5tvmaegd8pg
> 
> die steckt in einem glaube 300er KG Rohr (schwarz lackiert), passt perfekt in die Muffenseite. Das Rohr steckt einbetoniert in einem Mauerkübel.
> 
> ...



Hallo Center,

Was muss bei Evonik genau bestellen?
1x 30 cm Rohr 1m lang
1x Deckel

Ich denke der Deckel muss dann geklebt werden, wenn ja mit was am besten?

Hast du noch die genaue Bestellung von dir?

Gruß 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo Heinz,





Ogheinz schrieb:


> Ich denke der Deckel muss dann geklebt werden, wenn ja mit was am besten?


... den Kleber findest Du doch auch auf der - defekter Link entfernt -.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ogheinz (21. Juni 2018)

Ah cool, Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## center (22. Juni 2018)

Das war meine Bestellung 2015.
  

An irgendeiner Stelle bei der Bestellung konnte man eingeben, dass der Deckel luftdicht aufgeklebt wird.
Hab jetzt schon 5 min auf der Seite gesucht, aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Ogheinz (22. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antwort, wenn nicht klebe ich selbst ( oh je).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Juli 2018)

Von heute:






[/IMG]


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Juli 2018)

Von heute:


----------

